# Your Top 10 Jazz Albums of the 21st Century



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey, I admit it, I'm starting this thread for selfish reasons in that I've been a long time out of the jazz rabbit hole but now I'm looking to go back scurrying in. But I'm way out of touch.

So, what for you have been the ten best jazz albums of this century, so far. (Perhaps no more than one by any one artist?)

(Discussion about what does and does not constitute jazz is NOT permitted  )


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd have to admit that most of my preferred jazz records are from the previous century, but I'll give you a list of good stuff I've picked up from the past eighteen years. These are on the modern/progressive side for the most part, as the conservative straight laced jazz strikes me as rather anachronistic at this stage of the game.

Dave Holland Quintet-Not For Nothing
John Hollenbeck-Songs I Like A Lot
Kurt Rosenwinkel-Heartcore
Michael Formanek-Small Places; The Distance
Antonio Sanchez-The Meridian Suite
Either/Orchestra-More Beautiful Than Death
Bobo Stenson Trio-Cantando
NDIO-Airback
Bennie Maupin-Penumbra
John Scofield-This Meets That; Uberjam
Vandermark 5-Burn The Incline; Elements Of Style Exercises In Surprise
Nguyen Le-3 Trios
Alex Sipiagin-38-58

I went over a few, but check label websites like ECM, ACT, Sunnyside, Clean Feed, Steeplechase, Winter & Winter, Cuneiform, Concord, Criss Cross, Cryptogramophone for modern jazz releases.

BTW, NDIO was a great ensemble featuring the late Hugh Hopper on bass. It's on the Cuneiform label.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

Great, thanks. Holland, Hopper and Scofield are known to me but none of the rest. Plenty of listening to do.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

What are/is the reason/s for your preference for 20c ?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have no idea about your taste in jazz, but you can sample some stuff on YouTube, and go from there.

And to give you an idea in contrasts, the Bobo Stenson piano is a beautiful, mellow trio album good for morning or late night listening. In contrast I would recommend something like Rhythm Dance by DD Jackson. A high energy, modern trio album. Both feature great original material for different moods.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

dogen said:


> What are/is the reason/s for your preference for 20c ?


Only because I'm familiar with so much more of the material from say 1955-99. But I love all of the 21st century stuff I listed.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

My top 10 20th century jazz albums, based on serendipity of my experience, and my bias of being a guitarist:

Monk's Music (Thelonious Monk, Riverside)
The Bridge (Sonny Rollins with Jim Hall, RCA) Great "bridge" story, too.
John Coltrane- Giant Steps
George Russell-Ezz-Thetics with Eric Dolphy: great readings of 'Nardis' and 'Round Midnight' featuring Dolphy solos
Kenny Burrell: A Night At The Vanguard
Tal Farlow: Chromatic Palette with 'Blue Art, Too'
Norman Granz Jam Session (Verve) featuring the greatest horn players of the time, inc. Charlie Parker
Miles Davis: Bitches Brew
Pat Martino: Joyous Lake
Charlie Parker with Strings (Verve)

21st Century artists, not observing a strict 2001 cutoff date. It's too early to determine favorites:
John McLaughlin-The Promise, Tokyo Live
Pat Metheney and John Scofield-I Can See Your House From Here
Joe Lovano---
Ornette Coleman
Miles Davis
Weather Report
Chick Corea


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I'd have to admit that most of my preferred jazz records are from the previous century, but I'll give you a list of good stuff I've picked up from the past eighteen years. These are on the modern/progressive side for the most part, as the conservative straight laced jazz strikes me as rather anachronistic at this stage of the game.
> 
> Dave Holland Quintet-Not For Nothing
> John Hollenbeck-Songs I Like A Lot
> ...


John Scofield- saw him in concert # of years ago! like


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i like all the jazz mentioned above and i also like fusion: spyro gyra-yellow jackets-jeff lobar group-weather report-pat metheny-crusders-george howard(passed)-john luc ponte- David Sanborn(not to fusionie)-Vince Guaraldi-stan getz-Koinonia some are not all fusion


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Steve Coleman and the Council of Balance - Synovial Joints (2015)






Steve Coleman's Natal Eclipse - Morphogenesis (2017)






Alex Machacek - FAT (2012)






Mathias Eick - Ravensburg (2018)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Forgas Band Phenomena - Acte V (2012)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Hiromi Uehara - Time Control (2007)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Dominique Pifarely - Tracé provisoire (2016)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I have no idea about your taste in jazz, but you can sample some stuff on YouTube, and go from there.


The remants from my past are: ROVA, Tony Williams (later stuff), David Murray, Charles Brackeen, Billy Bang, The Jazz Doctors...
I only saw a few artists live: Sun Ra, David Murray and the Decoding Society spring to mind.

I think as I glide graciously into old fartdom my tastes will tend towards the more conservative; more ECM than Cecil Taylor. Oh, and I loved that Chris Potter Underground that casebearer posted on the jazz hole thread.

I tend to prefer sax or piano as a lead, rather than guitar (generally).


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyway, clearly I need to get listening! 

Many thanks for the suggestions.

:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like Charles Brackeen. I have the Paul Motian ECM box which includes two trio albums with him. I have a bunch of David Murray stuff too. Tony Grey, who plays bass with Hiromi has a great album called Moving. The tunes are very interesting, and he has some great bass tones. I like some of the freer sounding stuff on ECM by Paul Bley, and Tomasz Stanko. Especially when a great drummer is involved like Tony Oxley, or Paul Motian.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

Initial cursory, unreasonable fly-by 

Ones that caught my ear....

Mathias Eick
Antonio Sanchez (and Thana Alexa! Fabulous singer...I checked out her stuff too)
Either/or : doing Red by King Crimson 
Bennie Maupin
The Vandermark 5
Alex Sipiagin (reminded me of Kenny Wheeler)

:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

dogen said:


> Ones that caught my ear....
> 
> Either/or : doing Red by King Crimson
> 
> :tiphat:


From their Half Life Of Desire CD. Features some excellent originals, and another cool interpretation of a Miles and Ellington tune.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

This video is not available


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

21th century jazz that is superb is in my opinion:
- Mihály Dresch
- Mark Guiliana
- Joshua Redman
- Yuri Honing
- Chris Potter
- Eric Vloeimans
- Jeroen van Vliet
- Esbjörn Svensson Trio
- Genzo Okabe
- Avishai Cohen (double bass)
- Avishai Cohen (trumpet)
- Iyer Vijay


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It took me a while to figure out there are two Avishai Cohen's. I thought my brain was cracking up because all of a sudden the bass player turned into a hairy trumpet player!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes and more incredibly both are top of the bill. The last concert I saw of the trumper player recently was absolutely fabulous. Nevertheless I find the approach/sound of the bass player is even more special to me.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

starthrower said:


> It took me a while to figure out there are two Avishai Cohen's. I thought my brain was cracking up because all of a sudden the bass player turned into a hairy trumpet player!


I'm going to see the "hairy trumpet player" in Manchester next month


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

He might do the same repertoire I heard recently. Tell us what you think!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2018)

In case anyone is interested, here are my early impressions of the first batch of jazz albums that I've purchased-

Antonio Sanchez
Live in New York
Brilliant double CD. Made me watch Birdman again 

Vandermark 5
Annular Gift
Also excellent, a bit more left field than the Sanchez set

Thana Alexa
Ode to Heroes
Great singer but it's not doing it for me so far. Lyrics seem a bit naff, which is rather off-putting

Chris Potter
The Sirens
So far, my favourite of the four. Dusky dark jazz to wallow in late at night


Thanks again for the recommendations, I still have plenty more to check out. :tiphat:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

You might enjoy this, Dogen (although I've just red that guitar is only your 2nd favorite).
Very ambientesque and electronic. Not sure if this is "true" jazz, debatable I guess.
I find these tracks wonderful dreamscapes. Give them a try


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

any of the limited number of albums released by Bobo Stenson Trio.......
Marcin Wasilewski Trio-as above!

initial ideas-will add later.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't even know 10 jazz post-2000 albums, jazz is like 1.76% of my listening and mostly old classics. But I recently stumbled on the album Antifon from Alpha Mist and like it a lot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Anyone got the ECM Selected Signs box set?


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

my 10 favorite? ok, here's the list, in no particular order, they are all classics

1- George Benson "Benson Burner" (guitar, Hammond B3, Bari sax and drums) awesome combo
2- Miles Davis - Live at the Blackhawk
3- John Coltrane - Live at the Village Vanguard
4 - Art Farmer/Gigi Gryce - When Farmer Met Gryce
5 - Dexter Gordon - Biting the Apple
6- Cannonball Adderley - Jive Samba
7 - Johnny Smith - Moonlight in Vermont
8 - Wynton Kelly Trio (w Wes Montgomery) Smokin at the Half Note
9 - Freddie Hubbard - Polar AC
10 - Miles Davis - Bitches Brew


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Rather than it disappearing in the NC Latest Purchases thread, here's what I've just ordered:

Avishai Cohen - Into the Silence
Alex Sipiagin - Balance 38-58
Chris Potter - Follow the Red Line
Chris Potter - The Dreamer is the Dream


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Jos said:


> You might enjoy this, Dogen (although I've just red that guitar is only your 2nd favorite).
> Very ambientesque and electronic. Not sure if this is "true" jazz, debatable I guess.
> I find these tracks wonderful dreamscapes. Give them a try


I can't say I'm really getting this, Jos. I do like ambient music on occasion, so thanks for posting it. :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Maria Schneider Orchestra - Concert In The Garden (2004)
William Parker - Luc's Lantern (2005)
Myra Melford Be Bread - The Image Of Your Body (2006)
Harris Eisenstadt - Woodblock Prints (2010)
Paal Nilssen-Love & Ken Vandermark - Chicago Volume (2010)
Wadada Leo Smith & Ed Blackwell - The Blue Mountain's Sun Drummer (2010)
Giovanni Di Domenico & Alexandra Grimal - Ghibli (2011)
Hunter/Osby/Previte: Latitude - Live In Perugia (2012)
Jeff Parker - Slight Freedom (2016)
Nate Wooley - Argonautica (2016)

...and more. I once thought that there is not much to listen to in jazz after modern jazz ~ fusion (1980s or later), but I was completely wrong.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Yes, I do. I love it and it's pointed me in directions that I would never have considered. A lot of the stuff would perhaps be on a fine line being considered jazz but it's great music whatever.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

tortkis said:


> Maria Schneider Orchestra - Concert In The Garden (2004)
> William Parker - Luc's Lantern (2005)
> Myra Melford Be Bread - The Image Of Your Body (2006)
> Harris Eisenstadt - Woodblock Prints (2010)
> ...


Current jazz has so much to offer! I'm listening to it and visit concerts often and still I don't know hardly anything in your list. The only one I saw was Greg Osby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

This thread obviously doesn't need to be restricted by the "Top 10" part so I hereby officially rename the thread:

*JAZZ IN THE 21st CENTURY*​
:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

My post #34 was in response to Dogen's post #29.:lol: I should have quoted it. Tut, tut!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> Current jazz has so much to offer! I'm listening to it and visit concerts often and still I don't know hardly anything in your list. The only one I saw was Greg Osby.


The only one I'd heard was Wadada Leo Smith and Ed Blackwell.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> Current jazz has so much to offer! I'm listening to it and visit concerts often and still I don't know hardly anything in your list. The only one I saw was Greg Osby.


I appreciate your posts introducing many European jazz musicians I have never heard of. I enjoyed Dresch and Okabe. Vloeimans seems an interesting trumpeter.

Even for renowned musicians, there are so many I don't know well. I knew Osby's name but have not listened to him until recently, when I found the recording with Previte and Hunter which was recommended at bandcamp. Unfortunately, it seems the album (Live In Perugia) is no longer available for some reason. That is much more energetic and groovy than the studio album of the group.



dogen said:


> This thread obviously doesn't need to be restricted by the "Top 10" part so I hereby officially rename the thread:
> 
> *JAZZ IN THE 21st CENTURY*​
> :tiphat:


That is a nice idea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> Yes, I do. I love it and it's pointed me in directions that I would never have considered. A lot of the stuff would perhaps be on a fine line being considered jazz but it's great music whatever.


OK great. Actually now I see there are 2 box sets. Which do you have?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

dogen said:


> This video is not available


Dogen, use a VPN and connect to a US server, it works then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Dogen, use a VPN and connect to a US server, it works then.


Normally I'd just say that is beyond my ken, but currently I have the extra excuse that this not even my computer (my iPad has put itself in a coma  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Simak Dialog - Patahan
Hugh Hopper - Numero d'Vol
Mark Wingfield - Proof of light


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Jacck said:


> I don't even know 10 jazz post-2000 albums, jazz is like 1.76% of my listening and mostly old classics. But I recently stumbled on the album Antifon from Alpha Mist and like it a lot.


I play jazz. My trio celebrates its 20th anniversary next month, and I can't name one jazz record made after 2000 either

for me, the jazz players I would listen to and go to see play are all dead now, so I don't think I've even gone to a jazz concert after 2000 either. I mean, that doesn't count local clubs and seeing some local guys, but that's different. I'm just going to a club and they happen to be playing, just like if they fell by some night when my trio was playing.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

dogen said:


> This thread obviously doesn't need to be restricted by the "Top 10" part so I hereby officially rename the thread:
> 
> *JAZZ IN THE 21st CENTURY*​
> :tiphat:


I assume you mean playing Charlie Parker records in the present day, because otherwise those words don't make any sense when put together like that


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

spyro gyra-- access all areas 
John Coltrane


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Nate Miller said:


> I assume you mean playing Charlie Parker records in the present day, because otherwise those words don't make any sense when put together like that


Nate, you're depriving yourself of great jazz. Just listen to people like ........ Ah, there are so many.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

From my initial foray into contemporary jazz, the two albums that I enjoy the most are:

Chris Potter - The Sirens
Avishai Cohen (trumpet) - Into the Silence

Given this, could anyone suggest any other artists and/or albums that I may particularly enjoy? (Technical point: I prefer studio albums to live ones)

:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

dogen said:


> From my initial foray into contemporary jazz, the two albums that I enjoy the most are:
> 
> Chris Potter - The Sirens
> Avishai Cohen (trumpet) - Into the Silence
> ...


Anything by Andy Sheppard would probably appeal.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd like to suggest Amit Friedman's album Sunrise. Anything by Chris Potter, Christian McBride, Joshua Redman, Joe Lovano, Charlie Haden and Julian Lage. I listen to a lot of Jazz and could add more.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Ah, Charlie Haden is a name I know. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Another band I forgot to mention that you really should hear is Esbjörn Svensson Trio (e.s.t.). Unfortunately, Esbjörn Svensson passed on in 2008. They were probably one of the most creative and innovative Jazz bands in the last 20 years. Must hear in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

I keep dipping into this thread, follow up on youtube and then start shopping.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

This article sums up how I also feel about e.s.t.

https://www.actmusic.com/en/Artists/Esbjoern-Svensson-Trio-e.s.t.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have two EST albums that I haven't listened to in a while. I remember the pianist sounding a bit like Keith Jarrett. Too bad Svensson got killed in the middle of a fine career.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I love EST as well.

Dogen, you might also like Ambrose Akinmusire.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

Call me lazy, call me what you will, but I just checked Spotify and found there's an enormous ECM playlist available. Cue endless sampling. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ECM caves to streaming.

https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/...ic-label-against-streaming-caved-in-1.3302677

I like my ECM vinyl and CDs. I do listen to some of the out of print albums on YouTube. There are many excellent titles that haven't been available for years. The catalog is huge now, and I was more into the releases from the 70s-90s.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

I'm still a devout CDer. The Spotify/youtube stuff is the research end of the process.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Haven't explored much in 21st C, but this one sort of caught my ears.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I just finished listening to Wadada Leo Smith, his album America's National Parks. It was good, though long. 90 minutes over two disks, recorded in 2016. I got this from my local library. I'd like to listen to more, particularly Ten Freedom Summers, but alas it's not on Spotify or in my local library. I'm not willing to buy it. 

America's National Parks is six different pieces, scored for trumpet, drums, bass, piano and cello. The cello really adds a nice melodic and harmonic touch. Ten Freedom Summers has many more instruments. 

I'd also like to listen to some music of Maria Schneider, some is on YouTube but not available on Spotify nor in my local library.


----------

